# del monte vegs on sale



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

krogers has del monte vegetables on sale for 50 cents.
swanson's broth too. 
sugar 1.99
sirloin tip 2.99
that a good price where I am


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My friend buys them and cans them too. After vehicle repairs this month we are not going to take advantage of the sale . Maybe next time .


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> krogers has del monte vegetables on sale for 50 cents.
> swanson's broth too.
> sugar 1.99
> sirloin tip 2.99
> that a good price where I am


The Kroger in my area had the del monte veggies on sale last week, and again this week. They only had green peas, whole kernel corn and green beans. I went last week and purchased all my budget would allow. Sugar is $2.49 this week - wish it had been $1.99 in my area.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

What about adding some Domino coupons to that sugar sale (if it is Domino sugar)?
15 Coupons for $0.75 off Two (2) Domino Sugar 2 lbs or larger - expires 12-31-11 | eBay


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PamsPride said:


> What about adding some Domino coupons to that sugar sale (if it is Domino sugar)?
> 15 Coupons for $0.75 off Two (2) Domino Sugar 2 lbs or larger - expires 12-31-11 | eBay


you can get coupons for free from all the advertising circulars, you can get multiple inserts from the Newspaper office on Mondays (when all the unsold Sunday editions are returned) or from recyclers and/or paper mills for recycle prices ($40/*TON*  )


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> you can get coupons for free from all the advertising circulars, you can get multiple inserts from the Newspaper office on Mondays (when all the unsold Sunday editions are returned) or from recyclers and/or paper mills for recycle prices ($40/*TON*  )


I may need to call my local paper and see if that is possible!


----------

